

Ask HN: Of all the things you've done, what are you most proud of? - jfarmer

HN is filled with lots of creative, ambitious people.  So, of all the things you've done, what are you most proud of?<p>A painting you made?  A company you founded?  An adventure you had?  Raising your kids?
======
dbrush
Going from bailing hay during the summers in a town called Hope to New York
City and starting a startup, all the while having learned on my own not to
hate people.

Hope has a volunteer fire department, a church, and a post office... only...
and is more than 97 percent caucasian.

New York City is, well, a melting pot of epic proportions.

Perhaps I shouldn't be proud. At the very least I'm humbled and encouraged
that just because you're surrounded by something doesn't mean you are
necessarily that something.

~~~
jfarmer
Word. I grew up in a village of 1,500 people. I left for Chicago as soon as I
graduated high school and am not out in the SF Bay Area. Most of my classmates
went to school nearby and returned home after they graduated college.

------
jfarmer
I'll go first. I'm most proud of Adonomics, which I founded in 2007:
<http://adonomics.com/>

I won't lie, it's mostly because it's the most successful thing I've built. I
also learned a lot of hard lessons from it, so it was valuable if painful.

What about you?

~~~
villageidiot
You get a quarter of a million uniques per month. Holy crap.

Uh, right, my turn . . .

Let me get back to you on that.

------
physcab
Recently... I'd have to say its passing my PhD qualifying exam :)

~~~
jfarmer
Congrats! What's your field?

~~~
physcab
thanks...Materials Science. you can read my about for what i'm researching.

------
dkd
becoming better at dealing with people.

1\. patience

2\. patience

3\. patience

ohh.. i guess i forgot to mention "Patience" :D

------
pasbesoin
Selflessly (this can be more difficult that it sounds) helping someone else,
and then learning that what goes around comes around.

Corny, I know. Mod me down. But it's moments of genuine connection with
another person that make me most proud, thrilled to be a human. I think we
have to learn to empathize and to cooperate, if we are to survive as a
species. And it makes me proud when I find a speck of that ability, in myself.

When it's a stranger I'll never see again, I have some confirmation that I
don't expect something in return, at least not in the immediate sense.

When someone does the same for me, I feel I've seen the other side of the
equation.

